# Question related to bluecard



## stalker

Hello Everyone, 

I've an offer from a German company. I am planning to apply for a BlueCard. Can anyone clarify few things here for me?

1. Can anyone post list of documents needs to be submit there? Because I feel the website doesn't list all the documents. 
2. What is motivation letter and why it is required? Do I need it for BlueCard as well?
3. Does bluecard allow me to travel to schengen countries without visa?
4. Some website states that I cannot apply for BlueCard while I am in India. First I've to apply for Work VISA and once I get into Germany, I can apply for BlueCard. 
5. What are the rules for Citizenship for BlueCard holder?
6. What are the rules for Citizenship for normal work visa holder?

Thanks,
Stalker.


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi Stalker,

1) your marks cards, your offer letter, passport, experience letters. not sure about accommodation proof.
2) you have to write letter why do need to migrate to germany instead of working in india.
3) nope. its like a resident permit only for germany.
4) you cannot apply for Blue card when you are in india, because you wont be having a job offer from germany.
blue card visa can only by applied people who have a job offer.
5) i read some where, once you are in germany you need to visit local police and inform them about your stay.
6) what do u mean by normal visa? is it job seeker visa???

job seeker visa- you can apply it from india without a job offer. its valid for 6 months.
you can go to germany and search a job on self dependent basis.
-
Likith


----------



## stalker

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Stalker,
> 
> 1) your marks cards, your offer letter, passport, experience letters. not sure about accommodation proof.
> 2) you have to write letter why do need to migrate to germany instead of working in india.
> 3) nope. its like a resident permit only for germany.
> 4) you cannot apply for Blue card when you are in india, because you wont be having a job offer from germany.
> blue card visa can only by applied people who have a job offer.
> 5) i read some where, once you are in germany you need to visit local police and inform them about your stay.
> 6) what do u mean by normal visa? is it job seeker visa???
> 
> job seeker visa- you can apply it from india without a job offer. its valid for 6 months.
> you can go to germany and search a job on self dependent basis.
> -
> Likith


Thanks for reply. By the way I already have a work contract signed by a company in Berlin. And by normal visa I meant Employment visa.


----------



## likith_jogi

You can get the details here

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3264554/Daten/3387376/d_employment.pdf

i think employment visa and blue card are same.


----------



## stalker

likith_jogi said:


> You can get the details here
> 
> http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3264554/Daten/3387376/d_employment.pdf
> 
> i think employment visa and blue card are same.


Right. I am still confused whether I can apply for a blue card from India or not.


----------



## likith_jogi

This is the form for applying visa.

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3940674/Daten/3388911/d_antrag.doc

This is the annexsure form http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3940174/Daten/3387388/AnhangArbeitsvisa.doc

As for my knowledge applications form for job seeker visa and Blue card are same in bangalore.

Please check with german consulate bangalore once. they will help you to find the form for u.

Tel.: +91-80-3347 0000
Direct contact to the VISA SECTION:
Tel. (visa):
please dial option "2"
The number can be reached Mondays to Thursdays from 2:00 pm to 4:00 pm


----------



## stalker

Well, I am under Mumbai embassy. I called them and a guy told me that I cannot apply for blue card while I am in India. He said I have to apply for employment visa and when I get there I can apply for a blue card. He didn't even clearly listened to me as it seemed he was in hurry. Therefore I have doubt he answered me without even listening to me.


----------



## likith_jogi

Stalker,

try applying for employment visa itself.


----------



## stalker

likith_jogi said:


> Stalker,
> 
> try applying for employment visa itself.


Sure. Thanks for all help.


----------



## rack

Hello All,

I have got employment contract to work as SAP basis consultant in Germany with a wage of Euro 36K annual. I have applied for Blue card in bangalore. Do you think this much salary is enough to get a blue card ? otherwise what should be the minimum ? as per official page 36, academics having degree in technology , minimum wage should be 34,944 Euro. I am B Tech. in Mechanical from India with 6yrs IT experience.

Thank you


----------



## likith_jogi

Congrats Rack,

You should need above 45k euro for applying for Blue card visa.


----------



## rack

Hi thanks . Can anybody else confirm this ?
and what would be the reason ? As I said I have academics in technology.
Also, what is the possibility, would my application be rejected or they would provide me with a work permit instead ?

Thanks


----------



## vronchen

rack said:


> Hi thanks . Can anybody else confirm this ?
> and what would be the reason ? As I said I have academics in technology.
> Also, what is the possibility, would my application be rejected or they would provide me with a work permit instead ?
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know you need at least €46,400 per annum. If you work in a shortage occupation (like IT) you need at least €36.192.


----------



## rack

OK. and would my application be rejected or it would be processed for a work permit instead ?
thanks


----------



## ALKB

rack said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have got employment contract to work as SAP basis consultant in Germany with a wage of Euro 36K annual. I have applied for Blue card in bangalore. Do you think this much salary is enough to get a blue card ? otherwise what should be the minimum ? as per official page 36, academics having degree in technology , minimum wage should be 34,944 Euro. I am B Tech. in Mechanical from India with 6yrs IT experience.
> 
> Thank you


In shortage occupations like IT you need a minimum salary of EUR 36.192 (EUR3.016 per month) to be eligible for a Blue Card.


----------



## James3214

36k and an employment contract should get you the blue card. There is a tremendous shortage of SAP consultants in Germany at the moment and can't think they would get anyone with your experience or qualifications to fill that job on that low salary.


----------



## rack

OK thanks. I hope they think likewise.
and what is the expected time of getting the visa.. official word is 4-6 weeks.


----------



## thedarkknight

Hello!! Is it also possible to have a blue card if you are a foreign student? vielen dank!!


----------



## rack

Hello All, received an email today "Your visa application has been decided upon" "Please submit your passport". Since I am not in town for a week, I would visit the consulate next week. 
Does "decided upon" means that I would get the visa or is it the same format of email for rejection s well ? Kindly share your experience. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Nononymous

You'll find out in a week.

The fact that they are asking for your passport, however, suggests it might not be a rejection. But that is just my interpretation.


----------



## rack

Thank you all. It was positive. I got visa for 3 months. Any ideas for required docs for getting blue card when i arrive there ? thanks again.


----------

